# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New Home!!!!!!!

             

The story so far!

*[size=22pt]Lucky 7 BFP's*​​
Kelly (endometriosislass)  EDD 03/06/07

Nic (NicWim)   

KellyD (KellyDallard)   EDD 04/06/07

Widgey  

Lou (aweeze)   

Helen (radnorgirl)   ​[/size]​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oooooh me first, me first     

And now I am here I dont know what to say    

Happy 7's everyone!!!!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxd


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lol Tracy!!  

Rhonda good luck with EC for monday  

Lou your news is fantastic!!

Kate xx​


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Please keep thinking of me ladies, I had another scan today and they measured 26 follies!! Plus my 2nd blood test came back, and my levels are over 40,000!!! So doesn't look like EC will be on Monday now. Have to go in for another blood test tomorrow, so we have to see what that will bring.    

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Rhonda

Sending you lots of         for your blood test tomorrow. I have   you onto a 777 for extra luck !

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Rhonda that nasty bubble monster must have been around cos you were on an 8   have popped you back to a 77 honey

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow hun, fingers crossed the coasting will help get those levels down. (Can I have some of your magic follie growing talent!!!)

Going to blow some bubbles now.......

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Rhonda hun tried to get you back up to 777 blew 1000 bubbles and went over it by 1 so had to do 87! Sorry hun!!

Everyone else got more 7's!!!

xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Kate you were on an 8   

Sorted it now though  

love Helen xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for my lovely bubbles    keep them coming, my levels have gone even higher, now over 46,000!!    I feel so    Trying really hard to be positive.  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Rhonda

Got you back a a 777 honey. We will get you on to a 7777 for Monday's bloodtest

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Helen, congratulations on your pregnancy! I've bumped you up to 77 for loadsa luck!! Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I havent posted on here yet so just came on to check and all correct  

Luv to all sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just checking in

everyones 7's are all looking good 

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Rhonda just upped you some more to get closer to the 7777 for monday! Fingers gone a bit dead now!

Everyone else is all 7'd up!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go rhonda 7777 i was bored but like kate i got a sore finger too now     for tomorrow hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just saw this smiley and thought it HAD to come on here!!

​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Love it Kate!!!!!!    

Lou
X


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

<a href="http://www.thesmilies.com/">









You ladies are just so bl00y wonderful!! I've been   quite alot today, but you've cheered me up. I feel ready to face tomorrow now!

Love you all, Rhonda.xxxx

P.S. Please please, whoever is the nasty bubble monster, just leave mine alone until tomorrow!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

If Anyone is gonna muck up bubbles, muck mine up and leave Rhonda's alone..... ITS NOT NICE.      

Lou, glad you like it hun! It was made for us!!xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

OOOH

Kate i just love that little pic

Where did u find it

Wouldnt it look good on the first page!

hehehehe

I have just been for dh valentines present i feel so tight considering what he is paying for me what with his bag of presents and tx too

Perhaps i could blow him so bubbles for next time he logs on 
hes made up with his charter stars 

Emxx

ps bubble monster u could always be kind and blow some bubbles endin on a 7 for me kate and lou and helen but do leave our rhondas alone for at least 24 hrs!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em, I got the picture from here: http://www.thesmilies.com/ Its under valentines smileys for some reason!?

I didnt realise your dh was on here as well?? You could get everyone to blow him tonnes of bubbles as a surprise! 
Im sure his pressie will be perfect, and you will have a big present for him sometime in April!! 

xxx

/links


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate -  you were on a 9 honey back to a 77 now.

Sallyanne -  you were on an 8 chicky, but sorted now

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm on an 8 and have been for a couple of days, But haven't had chance to post, Can someone please sort me out, Thank you 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

There you go Nicky hun    all sorted xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Tracey!! 

Grrrr, oh well at least it wasnt Rhonda's. xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Miss TC said:


> There you go Nicky hun  all sorted xxx


Thanks Chick 

Everyone else looks OK just now.

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just checking in - all 77's present and correct!  And thank god the awful bubble person has stayed away from Rhonda!!!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls just checking in and all 7's present and correct!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

just checking in

Sally you were on an 8

put u back to a 7 honey

Emxx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Just had this text from Rhonda.........

"...had a call from my clinic & they have cancelled my treatment as my E2 is over 96,000.  I know they are doing it for my health but I'm completely devastated."

I am gutted for Rhonda & David & my thoughts & prayers are with them both.

Dawn xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Rhonda, so sorry honey   you must be so disappointed   Sending you huge hugs sweetheart
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Just checking - all 7's ok.

Rhonda, sorry to hear your news


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rhonda sorry to hear this news xx

Well we have our IVF open evening tonite!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miss TC

someone had put u on an 8 

me wonders who  


Have put u back to a 7

Emxx
ps everyone else seems ok


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Rhonda

So sorry to hear your news honey.

Sending you huge  

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

All 7's present and correct!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

all 7's present and correct

emxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Kate, you were on a 0 - sorted now.

I'm also on a 0, could someone blow me some bubbles please?

thanks!
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou helen

U are on a 7 now

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Please can someone fix me


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Ooh havent we had fun today!

Kate, kate sally, helen 

have put u all back to a 77

Emxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em

Put you on a 77 too

Helen
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Em!!

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks em


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Heffalump said:


> Miss TC
> 
> someone had put u on an 8
> 
> me wonders who


Aw Em they have done it again   Could someone sort me out please? 

Checked everyone else and all 7's present and correct!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Everyone is on a 7!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miss TC and Helen

Have bumped you both up to a double 7

Everyone else is ok atm

Emxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Could someone put me back to 7 please? 

 Thank you.x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Have bumped you back upto a 77 Kia 

x x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Em - you were on an 8!   

Kia - You were back on a 1 even though Nicky sorted you out at silly o'clock! 

Have put you both on 77's  

Lou
XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all well?

All these lovely double 7's!

Kate xx​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kia You were back on a 8 so have got your 77's back again.
Em, You were on a 0 so have bumped yours up to the next 77 which now takes you to 777 again
Everyone else is OK 

Can someone sort mine out for me please?

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

All sorted Nicky


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

All on 7's. 

Tracey, love your new pic hun!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate - it is awful!! Only reason it is on here is cos my special FF wanted to see what my hair was like after I had it dyed red at Xmas!  I have about 16 necks and 3 chins!!  Gonna remove it as soon as she logs on and sees it


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww I think its nice!! Is your hair still red now? Or blonde like the other pic??


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Unfortunately it is still red now Kate    I hate it cos my hair is blonde naturally so now that the roots are growing through they look grey against the red   Aww well, to be honest there are a few grey ones in there too     

Off back to the hairdressers on Thurs in the hope if changing it again!  Might have to do it gradually though, red is a bugger to get out once it's been dyed in 

How you doing sweety?

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Tracy you were on an 8 again!  Have blown you some bubbles.  Your hair looks good red, why do you want to change it?  I've been dying my hair red since I was sixteen - because its henna I can't dye over it and it would take months to grow out so I think I'm stuck with it! 

Other 7s present and correct!

Helen


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My hair is red all on its own so I cant get away from it!!!   nothing ever "sticks" to my hair expect pure peroxide and I wont be doing that again in a hurry!!

Im good ta hun, getting frustrated waiting around, and pigging out a bit this week, blaming the no smoking!!

Hows you??

All 7's btw!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

All 7's present and correct!

Tracy your photo looks lovely 

Kate xx​


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls ~ Sorry to gatecrash this thread but can someone blow me some bubbles so I have double lucky 7's    

Thanks love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

There you go Nicky hun a 777 for extra luck for your scan today    

Everyone else, all 7's present and correct 

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Noodle good luck for your scan  

Tracy i love your new piccie!

Kate xx​


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Aw Tracy - I missed the piccy of you with red hair. Post it again hun - I would love to see it

Helen 
aka as the puke monster
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww helen u poor thing xx​


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

tracey ~ Thanks honey for the bubbles & the scan went well today, my lining is now up to 9mm, so I'm all set for transfer on Thursday ~ providing my little frosties survive the thaw!

Thanks girls, chat to you all soon, good luck to you all        

Radnorgirl ~ Just wanted to say a quick hello as I haven't chatted with you for a while? I hope all is going well for you hun xx

Lots of love nicky noodle xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Help im on an 8!!!!​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

sorted Kate!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks helen but im on a 8 again!!​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Kamac - have fixed you back to 7 

I had a very weird dream last night (like you do on the 2ww!) I dreamt that I was really worried about my bubbles not being right for when I test on Wednesday - and that they need to be a number comprising of 3s and 7s  So of course I then woke up worried! 

I know you are the right girls to ask for help - please could you bubble me up? 

Thanks very much xxx

Steph xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Steph i have put u to a 337!!

Thanks for my 77!

Kate xx​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Blimey kamac you are so hot you sizzle!!! 

Thanks very much hon I appreciate it 

Steph xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

steph

just adjusted your bubbles to 377

you have a 3 and the lucky 77!

Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

oh no....can someone help me out?? blow some bubbles for my AF please! 

Carrie


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Em you are an 

Caz - have put you up to 77 

Steph xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am loving all these 7's!!  

Kate xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Help im on an 8 again!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorted Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks lou but no good im on a 0 now?!! What is going on?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

We'll try again then!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yay thanks lou  

Kate xx​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

All bubbles present and correct

Aweeze wishing u lots and lots of luck for later on today        

Love Emxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

All 7's present and correct this morning 

*Lou* - just want to wish you lots and lots of            for your scan today sweetheart  I am sure everything will be fine      

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks girls!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lou loads of luck with your scan today  

Kate xx​


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Lou ~ Just wanna wish you lots of luck with your scan today sweetie, I really hope its good news for you        

Lots of love nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I am on an 8 - I bet that's why I got bad news today  

Can someone sort me out please?

Thanks
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorted u tracy

What bad news hun?

Kate xx​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Em, Tracy, Kate and Nicky - thank you for all your well wishes....

Sadly it looks like the lucky 7's haven't worked for one of the bubbas  however the other seems to be doing well at the moment  so mixed news from me today  Off to dive into a big bag of chocolate now 

Lou
XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lou im so sorry to hear this 

I am on an 8 please help!

Kate xx​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

All 7's now correct Kateag you were on a 0 

Lou ~  I'm sorry to hear that Hunny, Hope you enjoyed that bag of chocolate  

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I have looked thru

all is ok with everyone except me

I am on  0

could someone blow me to a 7 as i have drs later

Em


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lou

Sorry to hear your sad news. Try and focus on the positive honey.

I had my first scan yesterday and the saw one lovely heartbeat and what looked like where another sac had been. This would explain the bleed that I had on the Saturday. I know exactly the mixed emotions that you are feeling.

Be strong for that little one

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

All on 7's girls. 

Tracey, what was your bad news hun? Hope you ok. 

Thanks for sorting my bubbles.
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kateag, Kamac and Em have sorted out your 77's 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks nicky 

U are all on 7's which is good 

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Well, the bad news was that the clinic are short of donors so could be anything up to 6 weeks before we hear about a match, even after being told we would be priority cos of their cockup in November   

And to top it all off I am sat here in floods of tears cos yet another one of my close friends has just told me she is 3 months pregnant        I am pleased for her, dont get me wrong, it's just the only way I can get through each day is to push all my own feelings and emotions about my infertility to the back of my mind, and then something like this happens and it all comes rushing out and I cant stop crying  

Anyway, maybe the 7's will start to bring me some luck soon

Sorry to offload like that on here, I know it's not the reason for this thread  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

awww tracy  

im sure it will be worth the wait hun   cryings good, dont think less of yourself cos you have a good cry, with all the emotions all of us IF sufferers have i think it does us good to release some with a nice long cry 

anyway, everyones on 7's, just thought i'd check in  

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Tracey - sending you lots of   's Not much more I can say other than I am thinking of you and hoping and praying that you get matched soon and that you get what you most certainly deserve hunny - to be a mummy. 

Lots of love
Lou
XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks girls    Been in the chatroom for ages now - it cheered me up talking to Vicky and them    sorry for being a mardy cow


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya tracy

Sending u a big 

sorry theres not more than i can say

but thinking of you

Love Emxx

ps kate (kamac) you were on a 0 put u back on a 7


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks em 

Well all on 7's 

Tracy - so sorry to hear u are feeling really upset - good news for your friend but its always upsetting for us isnt it? I am in the same position with my friend and it was my godsons 1st birthday yesterday (her 3rd child) and i am usually so good and take a card and present round but yesterday i couldnt face it - i sent a card and cheque and a text. She is pregnant with her 4th baby after saying she doesnt want anymore kids.

Im here if u want to PM me Tracy 

Kate xx​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Kate (kamac) u were on an 8 i have put u back on a 77

I am on a 0 can someone sort me out please

Everyone else is ok

Emxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Heffalump - I thought that I would put you on triple 7's seeing as you waited so long, put about 500 odd bubbles to do it


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thank you so much honey

You deserve some mega bubbles now!

Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh Dear Em - someone had ruined that 777 and your were on 800 this morning. Have put you back on a 77 for now! Hope you are doing OK chucky egg 

Lou
XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Mega bubbles indeed  , thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks lou

iccle one i was very careful not to go over the 777 at 3am this morning lol

I hope they stay there for you  

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Everyone is on a 7 

Thanks for my 777 lets hope its a good sign

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Thanks to whoever put me on a 777  

Kate  someone ruined your 777 honey, and you were on a single 7, so have bumped you up to a 77 for now sweety 

Anyway, a bit of good new from me for those of you who dont already know  The 7's must be working cos after my bad news on Tuesday, the clinic rang me on Friday and say they MAY have found me a match!!! It's early days yet, we have to wait for her blood test results to come back, but Karen at the clinic thinks she would be ideal for us!! So, keeping all my fingers crossed that her blood tests come back soon and that she is suitable for us 

Love to all
Tracyx
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tracy that is great news  Lets hope they do get u a match soon and u can get up and running again with another cycle.

I know i cant believe someone ruined my 777! As my footie team lost! But thanks tracy for my 77.

Kate xx​


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Kate and Em - I gave you both another hundred bubbles each to push you a little closer to the triple 7 mark


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

You were on an 8

Em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

iccle one thanks 

Em - thanks for bumping me up 

Kate xx​


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty please can someone sort my bubbles out i'm on a 0! And i have a stim scan tomorrow   Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go maria i ahve bumped you to 77.   for your scan tomorrow.
I hope i keep my 7's coz i have my cons appointment tomorrow

Luv sally x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Sally!   for tomorrow too xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maria good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Hope you are all ok??
Could someone please bump my bubbles up to 2 lots of 7's as my end numbers   

Cheers nicky xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

noodle u are on a 77 hun xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate and miss tc

just bumped u both up to a 77

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks em


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Tracy

Put you on a 7777 hun - to bring you extra luck whilst you wait for that call from the clinic.

Noodle - you were on an 8 - sorted now !

love

Helen
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Helen, thanks so much honey     Just noticed they had gone up to a lovely 7777 so came on here to see who had done it    Had a feeling it would have been you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Everyone else all ending on a 7

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw helen thats really kind of u to do that for Tracy


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Please can someone fix me


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

just bumped u back to 77

Lou i have just bumped  you to a 777 for extra special luck for your scan tomorrow
Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lou good luck with today    

Everyone is on a 7


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck Lou hun, I am praying and keeping it all double crossed for you. 
xxxxxxxx

(thanks for the bubbles em.xx)


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Where did this star sign thing come from?! Love it!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Kate - I was thinking that - Aries like me then! hjahaha

Lou/Aweeze - thinking of you!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em - you were on an 8!!!!! - Sorted now

Helen
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooh whoever gave me all those 7's THANK YOU!!! Im keeping everything crossed so they HAVE to help!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls,

Such tragic news today - Em has lost her beloved Bouncer     I am sure you would like to send her your messages of support, so here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86420.msg1183018;topicseen#msg1183018

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Firstly just wanted to say that I have posted for Em on the thread - I am so gutted for her    

Ladies, thank you so much for all your support - I just wanted to say that bubba is doing well and teasing me with this no symtoms thing. Looked very strong on the scan today and even did a little jig for me. 

Love 
Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Lou     fantastic news honey!!!  Soooooooooo pleased for you!!!  Did you get my PM this morning?

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lou im so happy for you hun    I cant wait to start lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!        go baby go baby!

Well done you mrs!! 
xxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Lou, I know I have already said it but that's fantasticnews Hunny, I really am chuffed to bits for you 

Nicky x x x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lou

Great news hun. You must be over the moon!!

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lou congrats on your scan news  

All on 7's

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i have just noticed that its got our star signs next to our pics. Thats cool


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky1 you were on an 8 - I've blown you some bubbles  

Lou, congrats on your scan!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG OMG I am so excited!!  The boost I got up to 7777 must have worked cos today we got our official letter offering us a donor!!!

We are going to ring tomorrow and accept!!!!    

Sorry for lack of personals, just nipped on before I get fed and showered, but had to tell you cos I am sooooooo happy!!!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Whooooo thats fantastic.         Well done hun. You will be starting soon then yippie

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Ooooooh Tracy Chuffed to flippin smitheroonies for ya!    

Lou
XXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOHOoOOOOOOO!!! GO TRACEY!!

SO PLEASED FOR YOU HUN!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Fantastic news Tracy Hun    

Thanks Helen 

x xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy...I'm absolutely over the moon for ya   

You must be soooo excited!!!!!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Just popped in to say hello to you all & hope you are all well?

Aweeze ~ Just wanted to say I'm glad the scan all went well for you hunni, well done xxxxxxx

Could someone kindly bump my numbers up to double 7's please, I seem to be stuck on the 8's again xxxx

Thanks, love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Done sweetie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Lou

such fantastic news honey

So pleased for you

Will IM u soon

all 7's are ok atm i think

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tracy congrats on getting the match!!!

All 7's ok!

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Tracy

Brilliant news honey. I am thrilled for you !!!!

Girls wish me luck as I have a scan tomorrow. I had a bleed last night and we are absolutely terrified. THe EPU have booked us in for a scan tomorrow so all we can do now is wait.

Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Please can i have some lucky bubbles ladies   I've just heard i'm having egg collection on Saturday!          Good luck to everyone else having scans etc         Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got a numb finger now    

Helen put  you on a 777 good luck for your scan hun  

Maria put you on 777 too hun good luck for et  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Helen good luck tomorrow hun. Will be keeping it all crossed for you. xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Aweeze ~ thanks hunni for the bubbles   

Helen ~ good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you sweetie        

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok?

Love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Maria 
have put u on a double 7 honey

lots of luck

Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Everyone's 7's look fine just now 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, all 7's present and correct  

Helen - have PM'd ya


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey who mucked up maria's 7's it took me ages to get 777    Soz hun.

x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Kate(ag) - I owe you 118 bubbles from the pg los quiz thread but don't want to upset your triple 7 so I'll save them and blow them when you need them hun  

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning ladies

*Em * - have blown you up to 7777 for extra love and hugs honey, you deserve lots of bubbles at this sad time  

All 7's present & correct

Love
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Sallyanne - thanks for the 777

Tracy - well done in getting Em on that well deserved 7777.

Thank you for all of your good wishes. The scan today showed everything to be OK - little bean is now 12mm long and they cannot see anything that explains the bleed.

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tracy well done on getting em to all those 7's but someone ruined it.

Kate xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you for the bubbles girls   Just hope those 7's give me lots of luck for lots of good eggies tomorrow         Maria xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thank you tracy

Something wonderful has happened to me it has to have been them 7's

its a secret tho so cant tell til monday 

OMG whose just ruined my 7's

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Em thats not fair u cant keep us waiting till monday!!

I came on and u were ending on an 8 after tracy had sorted u to all those 7's!

Let me see what i can do!

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em

I can't wait until Monday to hear what your wonderful news is!!!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Em that is so not fair to keep us waiting.

Oh an d who's mucked up my sevens 

Chris


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Em

TELL TELL TELL TELL TELL TELL TELL TELL TELL TELLTELL TELL  TELL TELL TELL TELL

Have put your bubbles back to 7's for you girls. I have a panic attack when someone changes mine & they dont end in a 7  

Dawn.xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Chris have took u up to a 77

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Em what is your news!? Cant wait til monday!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em have upped you to a 777 again and Maria put you on a 777 for good luck tomorrow. 
xxxx xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

EM I have PM'd you


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Can i join you ladies, need all the luck I can get!!!

Schmoo


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome schmoo u are on a 7

Kate xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

ooops didn't realise  

Sx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go schmoo73 hun i put ya on 77  

Luv sally x x


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks very much - right back at ya!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww look what someone did to me! They blew me one bubble and ruined my precious triple 7 and I've got a scan on Tuesday    

Please can someone put me back on a 7? 

Ta muchly 

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

There you go lou hun, not got time to get you a tripple 7 but hopefully someone else will help. xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I am on an 8     can someone help me please?


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

there you go


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Miss TC

Put u on a 77 a little while back maybe an hour ago (when i read ur pm  as u were on an 8 then!

Everyone is on a 77 or 777

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

aweeze said:


> Kate(ag) - I owe you 118 bubbles from the pg los quiz thread but don't want to upset your triple 7 so I'll save them and blow them when you need them hun
> 
> Lou
> XX


Only just seen this hun! Ta very much, dont want to upset my 7's at the mo, need them!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Everyone was on 77 or 777 

with exception of chris (brownowl)

i have put u back to a 77

Emxx

ps only one sleep to go!
and i can say its not tx related


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I know what my guess would be!   

Thinking of you lots hunny  

Lou
XXX


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

thanks for doing my bubbles i was beginning to felt forgot because they never seem to change  ..
i felt really cheered up when i saw them and i get so excited seeing my ladybird counting down until i start spray aswell it gives me a confidence boost so thanks 

Jeanette

hope your doing well


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Em
Despite my repeated PM's to you begging you to tell me your news before tomorrow, I guess I am not gonna get to know     But I have a good guess going on here, I do hope I am right!!! 

Love to everyone, all 7's present and correct

Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I cant flippin guess so someone help me out here!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Miss TC said:


> Em
> Despite my repeated PM's to you begging you to tell me your news before tomorrow, I guess I am not gonna get to know   But I have a good guess going on here, I do hope I am right!!!
> 
> Love to everyone, all 7's present and correct
> ...


You don't have any idea T?  I think I have an incling   

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miss TC 

I am working thru my pms atm!

Jeanette i put u on a 777 earlier after i saw your plea on the egg share chat  

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tell ME!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

And me i wanna know tooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

oy is em keeping us in suspense


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend?

Could someone change my bubbles please so I'm ending in the 7's please

Thanks noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

there ya go noodle hun put ya on 77


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Noodle hun, Have bumped you up to 777 for extra luck for test day  

x x x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em

Wake up and switch your PC on!!! Time to end the suspense and tell us what it is.

Hurry up!!!!


Helen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

radnorgirl said:


> Em
> 
> Wake up and switch your PC on!!! Time to end the suspense and tell us what it is.
> 
> ...


OMG look at my bubbles they are on a 0
As requested.......
My pc is on for how long i am not sure lol

I am going to view a bundle of fluffiness
our home is so empty and we feel a little something to love will help heal a smallest crack in our hearts, i think its what Bouncer would have wanted

Em

If anyone has any ideas on names then shout cos i cant think!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Em - double 7 restored!

You already have my name suggestion hun - good luck and like I said - follow your heart 

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww!!! Good for you hun. 

As for names, erm..... what about Winnie?? Or Piglett!!?? (sort of goes with heffalump eh?)

Post a pic when you get the little bundle!! 

What kind is it??


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em, firstly I havent said it yet but I have been thinking of you - I was so sad to hear your news about bouncer and hope you get some answers  
Tell us more about it!! I LOVE puppies!! My dogs called Archie which really suits him (jack russell). I like Kates suggestion - Piglet! You'll have to let us know what breed and I'll think of some names.

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

How bout bonnie?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all well?

All on a 7  

Em - good luck with getting a new addition

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

we are back

Was tough i thought of bouncer all the way there 
and all the way back

it was further than we expected too!

There was a choice of 2 

Bouncer was light when a pup but got darker when older
This is darker is a golden lab 
Shes settling in today and going for her jabs tomorrow

I cant yet upload a pic as i can only take a pic with mobile phone

and dont have the lead to connect my sister will hopefully come and see her tomorrow with her camera and upload the pics and then i can post it

In lots of ways shes similar to Bouncer but isnt bouncer
DH has been calling her flash lol

Shes a a baby of a show dog where bouncer was a baby of a working dog

Shes currently sleeping by my feet as just been fed
She slept all the way home (a bouncer trait!) i think no sleep will be had tonight!
oh first thing she did when we got home was sniff so we opened the back door and she had a poo!

EM


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi em - she sounds so sweet - im so happy for u

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww Em, she sounds perfect. 

Sounds like just what you need. 
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

She sounds gorgeous Em - give her a big cuddle from me!

Helen
xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

So pleased for you Em   

She sounds lovely - can't wait to see some piccies  

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh Lou, good luck tomorrow hun. xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I think i am gonna have a late night tonight lol

Shes been sleeping since 8pm just woke up and gone back to sleep lol

My mums been on the phone and said that flash doesnt suit her and she needs a pretty name  

Whose dog is she   

Shes settling in better than i thought and daddy is besotted altho i will be watching her as shes tried to chew the wire for my keyboard lol cant be having that but should get my new laptop next week hehe

Everyones 7's are ok

Lou posted to you elsewhere but thinking of you and little wiggle

Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em, So pleased for you hun. She sounds gorgeous, cant wait to see pics

Lou - got my fingers crossed for you today hope all goes ok

Nic x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All 7's present and correct!

Lou - good luck for today.

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nicky honey you were on an 8!  How very dare they!    sorted now hunnie 

Everyone else all 7's present and correct  

Em - Flash sounds adorable honey   Have you definitely decided on Flash for her name?  Or you still open to suggestions?

Love and huge hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou how did the scan go today hun??
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Flash is now known as Willow

She had her first trip to the vet and was an angel

she weighs in at 8kg!

currently trampling all over dh

all bubbles are present and correct

Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Aww Em Willow is a pretty name  

Scan was good today - Wiggle even gave a wave. It's amazing the change in a week. 

Thank you for your thoughts  

Lou
XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Kateag

you were on an eight so I bumped you up to a 7


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh no!! My lucky 7's all gone messed up. Why do people keep doing that?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou brill news that bubba is doing so well. xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone.

somoeone messed my bubble up today and i start d/r on sunday so aweeze told me to post a thread on here for everyone to see if they will help boost my bubbles upto a tripple 7 again. she has done some for me. 

sorry to be a pain to you all but i felt   when i saw them

Jeanette


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im so annoyed!! i was on a 777 and someone ruined it!!!

jeanette i will have a try hun!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

There you go Jeanette, 1777. Whoever is messing the bubbles up needs a SLAP!

Kate, will do you now hun. 

If anyone fancies getting me back on a 777 would be great. xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

kateag think we were blowing jeanettes at the same time!

I will have a go at yours now!!

Thanks

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

There we go Kate, 7777!!!   Stiff finger now!!

Did you give up on mine


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow kate u are a star!!

Im trying to get u to a 777 but resting my finger at the moment!!

I will do it tonite - im determined!!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun!!

and you welcome!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

There you go Jeanette - I told you it would work! 

Kate(ag) I think I have just helped Kate(Kamac) out with getting you back there - well I was helping someone!

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you very much ladies. 

Now if anyone wants to mess with bubbles, they need to go and do it somewhere else!!  

I really need my 7's I have a feeling I am going to need some luck in the next couple of days! 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

night girls im going to crash now so tired the last couple of days. 

ill catch up with you all tomorrow night. and good luck to you all.

Jeanette


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lou it was me and u then helping Kateag but i then stopped as it got closer!!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

You welcome Jeanette!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

It's the Belly club that has done it-we get rewarded when we lose half a pound  

Have updated everyones bubbles, can someone bump me back to a 7 please  

Thanks!!

Larkles
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

OH NO LARKLES!! We need to be on 777 or 7777! It took us ages to do all those bubbles hun!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

It's not the belly club coz I'm not a member - it's some sad, malicious person thinking it's funny to spoil our little bit of belief that we have in our bubbles and sticking us on 8's. 

 to whoever it is.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok Em, Kateag, Nicwim, Liccle one, Aweeze, MissTC, Kamac and Jetabrown, You we all on 78/88 so have bumped you all back up to 77 again, Sorry don't have time to do 777's  Can someone check mine for me? I never looked at my bubbles before coming on here so wont know how many I have until posting 

x x x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry for ruining your bubbles  

Will try to bump you all back to 777's today 

Larkles


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Nicky & Larkles - got you both back on to 77s

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Its ok Larkles, you werent to know, and you didnt do it out of mallice. 



Nicky thanks hun!
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Help - I'm on a 4!

H
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Radnorgirl, you are the 1st one to be bumped up to 777-phew my hand is tired   

Have a lovely day girls, the sun is shining and am stuck inside!

Larkles
xxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicky-you're sorted now too


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Helen i was trying to blow u bubbles but dial up is on this am so its slow and it crashed
i came back and u were on a 777

kate am trying to put u back to a 77

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Radnorgirl you are on a 87 again. Its not even funny anymore.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Kateag-you've been updated to 777

Someone was ruining my effort, nevermind I will keep checking during the day to make sure you're still on 777  

Larkles
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go randorgirl hun all sorted lol
Em someone else was blowing yours hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

oooh who put randorgirl over   lol


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

sorry larkles 

i think that may have been me!

I was blowing kate earlier

Nicky u were on a 78 so put u back to a 77

be back later but gotta look thru the boards!

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I cant believe some would intentionally ruin our 7's!!

Well u are all on a 7 now - as long as im on a 7 i dont mind but thanks kateag for blowing all of them to me last nite  

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

ok i have sorted her out again


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok Helen I was blowing yours back up and FF crashed so it was left on a dodgy number, but Sally ended you on a 77 so I just finished what I was doing and you are back to 777!!

Kate I cant believe someone messed up all those lovely bubbles you had last night  

Thanks for doing mine!!
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Aww thanks girls - it took a lot of puff but we got there in the end   

Helen
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

everyones looking good (at least all ending in a 7)
not that i can blow you on this computer anyway (works one and it crashes if i blow bubbles  )
will check back later on the laptop

Nic x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Just checking in - everyone on a 77 at least!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

HelenO you were on 78 so have bumped you up to 777 

x x x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

oh Nicky that was me blowing her up to a 777 just hadnt quite got there yet  

Nic x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wow, everyone is on either 77 or 777 !!!  No blowing for me tonight      

How is everyone?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw thanks to whoever put us on 77 or 777

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

just checking in on you all

helen you were on a 78
have put u back to a 77

Em


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I've just been blowing peeps back onto 77's as most were back on 8's again.....

I still need sorting please. 

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Lou was tryin to get you back to a double 7 but went over cos I think someone else is helping me !   Will leave them to it so we dont go over again.

Cant believe that in the hour from the last time I posted the nasty 8 bubble monster has been round again   

Luv
T
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Miss TC it was me

Lou your back to a 77

I am   about the bubble monster!

Em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tracy i know - who is the bubble theif?!!

Em - oooohhhh do tell?!!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh Em do you know who the bubble pest is

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

no i meant i was keeping quiet about my bubbles in case the bubble monster ruined them!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

not the bubble monster-I am the bubble angel


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL em thats ok then!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah ok then!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lou back on 77 now hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw all on a 7  

How is everyone today? Im happy as the sun is shining

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

everyone is on 77 or 777

all ok


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont think I am but thats my fault for doing the tuesday night quiz


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Is ther ean easy way to blow loads of buibbles or do I have to be really patient and click my mousie loads


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

your back to a 77

if there is an easier way i dont know of one


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

at the bubble monster I liked being on 777!!!

everyones looking good at the moment

Nic


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

just checking in

Kate(ag) you were on an 8 
some one spoiled your 777

your back on a 77 now hun

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Grrrr I cant believe someone messed up my flippin bubbles again!

Please can I be a pain and ask if everyone could blow me some to try and get a tripple, cos I am now waiting for blood test results... Lou, dont suppose I could call in the quiz ones could I??

Pretty please


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate 
i would love to be on a tripple to but cant blow my own so ill have a good go at blowing you loads now hun or until my finger drops of anyway lol

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Hun! 

Have repaid the favour by upping you to a tripple... my poor mouse pad these last few day!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yay all these 7's!!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww Kate hun had to get you back on a tripple at least! x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate u are a star thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

kateag said:


> Lou, dont suppose I could call in the quiz ones could I??


Kate - sorry I didn't see this until just now otherwise I would gladly have blown them

Sally - thank you hun!

Lou
X


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just came to check and everyones 7's are looking OK just now 

Ahh well saves my finger 

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No probs Lou hun, Im sure someone will mess me up again soon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

everyone seems to be on 7's 

can someone sort me out please  i need all my luck for monday for my consultation 








love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

maz

your back to a 77!

kamac someone had burst your 777 hun
put u back to a 77
Emxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

fank woo  

now if anyone touches them i will hunt them down and kick there ass!  

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hope ya notgonna kick my ass maz     i messed wiv ya bubbles n put you on 777   

Luv sally xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

awww sally, thank you   not long till you start tx now is it? april 1st? what a day to start hey? good luck hunni

love maz xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh no! Someone has ruined my lucky 7's   Pretty please can someone help?   xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

ive put you back onto 77 hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

some ones messed up my 77  

everyone seems to be ok otherwise

Emxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

put you on 777 hun xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

argh i am on a 0 now  

everyone else is ok tho


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorted Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone doing good!!

Oi Maz! 1st april brill day.... MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

All bubbles present and correct

Lets hope they stay that way

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Everyone is on a 7  

Em - thanks  

Maz - good luck for monday

Kate xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi girls 

I passed out a couple of sets of 100 bubbles for those of you that are on 77's to get you a bit closer to 777's


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I have put off posting cos my posts were a 777 lmao

just to say Lou you were on an 8 so put u back to a 77

everyone else is ok

I am feeling shattered tonight 

willows got a babys bottle (not from me lol)
talk about a baby lol she drinks it and then plays with the bottle lol
shes a joy i have tried to transfer pics from my phone via bluetooth but it wont work  

My sister is coming on thursday so hope she sorts it for me!

Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

so glad to see my bubbles have not been touched i start d/r tomorrow so need all the luck i can get now. hope everyone elses bubbles are ok. if not let me know and im quite happy to blow away.

Love Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeanette

 for starting d/r tomorrow honey

Love Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks Em 

can you change my position on the big list of the stage were at if you know what i mean .

i need all the luck hun im so excited this is it now kick of time. i so hope i can make dh a daddy.
im just about to write my diary on here didnt realise you could Maria told me about it. 

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeanette

the lists will be changed over tomorrow honey  

(both the lister and the egg sharers one)


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I didnt do a diary last time, cos was waiting for 2ww, can I start it now do you think
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi kate 

i have just written my diary never even realised i could until maria told me so yeah go ahead and do one hun. 

JEanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

just checking in 

everyones are doin ok!

Em

just updated maz to a 77


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

kateag i cannot believe u were on an 8 and your 77 has been ruined

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

em sorted you out you were on 30000

nic


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks nic

kate (kamac and kateag) 

I have put u both back on a 77

i am on a 1 can someone help me out please!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em put you back on a 77 hun. Cannot believe someone messed up my tripple AGAIN!

Please, I need my luck for Tuesday!!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Kateag

I put a couple of hundred bubbles on for you to bring you a bit closer to the triple seven ready for Tuesday.

Best of luck


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you hun! 

Whoever the bubble monster is is driving me mad!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - I blew you 100 to get you a bit closer to a triple 7...my fingers are sooooo cold and not working properly so if Im back later I will blow you some more.

everyone else is looking good

Nic - who would love to have a triple 7 for 29 March (follow up consultant appointment) pretty please ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

nic

just boosted your bubbles 

kate wil boost yours a little in a few minutes

i cant believe it kate i put u on a 777

and someones just ruined it 

iccle one have blown u some bubbles

maz and HelenO have popped u both back onto a 77


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just checking in    All 7's present and correct!  Bloody bubble monster 

Will be back later to try to pop some of you lovely ladies up to a 777!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

i have just been blowing some bubbles

Lou i have got you to a 777

maria maz and kate blown some to you all

Off to rest my arm!

Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks so much Em   
Maria xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies! U are all ok at the moment

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic, have put you on tripple 7 hun, and if ANYONE BL**DY TOUCHES THEM I WILL HAVE THEM!!!

And I cannot believe someone messed up my tripple again.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

There you go* kateag* poppet, back up to a 777


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwww   Thank you Tracey. 

PLEASE nobody touch them tonight or tomorrow, please!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good for now  

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Everyone seems ok to me


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

SallyAnne and Tracey - put you both on a 777. I can't do any more as life on Mars is about to start!

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Em just put you back to 77 as you were on 78 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks nicky

just checked and everyone is doing ok


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

All 7's seem ok this morning 

*Helen * - thank you for my triple 7 sweetheart   Should be having my first scan in about 2 weeks time so hopefully they will bring me luck!!!!

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls all looking good on here  

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

HELP ME PLEASE I AM ON A 9​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well it's not as good as the triple you had but will a double do Tracy?

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw thanks Lou honey   

Wow almost 12 weeks now hun!  Bet you cant wait for scan on Friday!!  Wishing you lots of love and     

Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

can someone pop me on a 77 please

thanks


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tis done Em my lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking good today 

Kate xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this an early april's fool? Has anyone else noticed it now says 'bibbles' instead of 'bubbles' on the posts


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

i like it!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Helen can i have some of what ver you are on plz     looks like BUBBLES to me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

helenO said:


> Is this an early april's fool? Has anyone else noticed it now says 'bibbles' instead of 'bubbles' on the posts


LOL helen - it was a joke from sundays mods Vs Admin quiz!!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sally on your section, where you can blow bubbles to other members, it says bibbles. x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Kamac80 said:


> LOL helen - it was a joke from sundays mods Vs Admin quiz!!
> 
> Kate xx


Aaaahhh, right... I like it, can we keep it please?? Keeps making me giggle!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen i know it has given me a smile as well!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

does anyone know when we changed to bibbles

i am sure it said bubbles at 7am 

anyway everyone was ok but i put kate (kamac) back to a 77

Em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks em  

I dont know when it changed to Bibbles hun!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

aw can someone help me out?  I seem to have been "8"ed again!!!!

Love
T
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

There you go Tracey, I think someone was blowing with me at the same time!!
xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

What is it with you lately? - me thinks it's coz Freda's back <says the Floater who is keeping a low profile at the mo so that she doesn't get a turd avatar>  

Kate - it was me! 

Course - this thread should now be the lucky "bibble" thread


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

aweeze said:


> What is it with you lately? - me thinks it's coz Freda's back <says the Floater who is keeping a low profile at the mo so that she doesn't get a turd avatar>


Methinks you definitely need a turd avator Lou!!! You not going to get away with it! I am going to grab Florence and we will find you a suitable turd!    

Thanks Kate, and you Lou, for blowing my 8 away!

BIBBLES!  Love it!

Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Miss TC said:


> Methinks you definitely need a turd avator Lou!!! You not going to get away with it! I am going to grab Florence and we will find you a suitable turd!


Nooooooo I made Jayne promise when I became a floater that I wouldn't be subjected to being a turd!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

If it's good for the goose....................................


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

But don't ya think that my baby pic is soooooo cute? How could you take that away


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Lou, there's no denying your baby pic is gorgeous!

So, as a compromise - I am going to find you a pic of a BABY TURD!!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Ya blimmin nutter!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

It's time you faced up to the truth Lou - I have to be cruel, to be kind!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88411.new#new


----------

